
Fat article about sales from a founder of convertkit.com - volodarik
http://nathanbarry.com/sales/
======
mtmail
The title is "Direct Sales for Bootstrapped SaaS Startups". The "Fat article
about..." can be omitted.

It's a good article, I've read it a couple of days ago, but please don't
change the title when submitting to HN. From the HN guidelines "It's implicit
in submitting something that you think it's important."

~~~
volodarik
Thanks for the tip. I'll go through guidelines again.

